# Kentucky Bluegrass Sod-Scotts ProVista



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm new to the site. After many attempts at renovations over the course of many years, I am looking to have sod installed the summer (front lawn). My main reason is the undesirable "weed"grasses that I've battled for many years, mainly Poa Annua , Bentgrass and most recently Poa trivialis I believe.

Does anyone have or know anything about Scott's ProVista KB? My local sod farm has it and it has peaked my interest. I have researched it online the fullest I can, but since fairly new, there's not a ton of information on it IMO. I have a TTTF (seeded) back lawn that I planted about three years ago and I like that grass too. Having said that I am leaning towards Kentucky bluegrass sod for my front lawn .

Thank you for any feedback as this is a very big decision for me.

Dave (Dcaf 214)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Welcome to TLF @Dcaf214. I moved this to the cool season subforum for better visibility.


----------



## Angler (Apr 9, 2021)

Here is some good information 
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=22203


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Thank you Ware and Angler for the welcome! I should have maybe mentioned I had previously read all (I believe) your posts/threads from this topic that had been posted over the last year or so. I was hoping maybe some members had some updated info or personal experiences with it, even if anyone seeded that exact mix (Scotts ProVista KB) We shall see! Thank you


----------



## rmengel (Jul 12, 2021)

I have Provista sod in half of my front yard, and Provista seed in the other half.

The sod was planted last August, and the seed went down Labor Day weekend (which was too late, but it did survive the winter, fortunately).

Feel free to fling questions my way


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I would see if you can even get some first.

It's become a problem of availability from what I've heard from other users.


----------



## rmengel (Jul 12, 2021)

+1 to that. I had to fight like hell for it last year, with all the ag shortages we have been seeing lately I can't imagine its any easier


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Well I don't know if there isn't much demand in these parts, but the sod company gave no indication whatsoever it was scarce or hard to buy from them. I will check periodically.


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Rmengel,

Please share as much detail as possible on your ProVista lawn since you planted it last fall I believe it was?

How would you describe the grass blades, in that are they any wider than conventional KBG blades? I really don't want a wider blade, and I know this grass grows horizontally, so I don't know if that effects anything?

I also enjoy mowing a lot in that I love the look of fresh cut, fresh neat mower lines etc. having said this, I actually would want to mow minimum 1 time per week, but I always have 2 cuts per week on my grass. If grass grows much slower, I'm very concerned it wouldn't look like I'm cutting it when I do....I also stripe the grass with attached roller on mower.

Do you have any pics since the lawn has matured?

Thank you for any input.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

I'd also add that if you're getting sod, just go for it.

Maybe wait till late summer after july heat wave.

It's hard to mess up sod.

The demand issue was related to the seed. Yields were down last year maybe the past 2 years across the board. 
When sod farms generate they leave strips that fill in after harvesting so this did not affect them.

The other factor is that it's "New" and expensive. Not all farms have rotated PV into their shops.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Dcaf214 said:


> Rmengel,
> 
> Please share as much detail as possible on your ProVista lawn since you planted it last fall I believe it was?
> 
> ...


There are pictures and all this in the thread posted above.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Are you looking to get it from Lakeside? I am thinking about using it on my hell strip as a test run.



Dcaf214 said:


> Rmengel,
> 
> Please share as much detail as possible on your ProVista lawn since you planted it last fall I believe it was?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Yes, IF I go with the Provista as I'm still undecided. I have an email into Scotts asking someone who works with Provista to contact me.

They have plenty of Provista KBG owner told me recently as I inquired as I'm targeting beginning on August.

I also just emailed today to see when Provista will be avail to buy as I wanna lay some strips in lieu of fake grass we used as potty area for my small dog.

Hell Strip?


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Dcaf214 said:


> Hell Strip?


Area of grass between the sidewalk and street.


----------



## john5246 (Jul 21, 2019)

their website doesn't even work for being able to check if it's available in your area

Also when do they plan to have seed on the market?


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

john5246 said:


> Also when do they plan to have seed on the market?


email [email protected]


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

I have an email into Scotts (2 weeks ago) asking specifically to be contacted by Thier ProVista Staff. When I hear back or if I call and get them, I'll share what they say. If I think of it, I will ask about seed availability.

Who was looking for Sod farm in your area that carries ProVista sod/seed? I have a ProVista brochure listing all sod farms nationwide that carry it. I Have no clue how to post photo of it on this forum, so if you want, I can share close sod farms to where you live?

Lmk


----------



## rmengel (Jul 12, 2021)

Hey all,

I don't check this site much so apologies for not replying. DeBuck's sod farm grows it in Michigan. Call them up and they'll tell you when they can cut it.

I've been very happy although I've noticed a little bit of browning/thatch this year in the portion that I sodded last fall. Seed head production was insane, but a slightly lower than usual cut seemed to get rid of it nicely.

I don't want to share pics right now since I have the browning on some of the blades. I'll share them as soon as I get it fixed up with water and N.

As for mowing, once a week is totally do-able with this stuff. It does not like to grow. It's a very very soft blade. I can't comment on the width since this is my first elite KBG.


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for input rmengel. So is all of your ProVista KBG sod or were some ares seeded?

How long has your ProVista been in place, As I wander if you literally mean excessive thatch already?

I actually have a very small area of ProVista Sod, I laid May 12. So I can see the blades etc.

So you just cut one time lower and it cuts seed heads off or do you have to keep cutting lower subsequent times?

I understand you don't wish to share pics currently but ide love to see it when it greens up if possible.

Thanks


----------



## jimmythegreek (Aug 7, 2020)

One thing I will mention is to be careful if your trying to cover up POA issues. The seeds can come thru sod and start the cycle again. It's a vicious plant


----------



## Dcaf214 (9 mo ago)

I plan two apps of glysophate before my existing turf is sod cut out deep as possible.

So maybe Poa or other weeds/noxious grasses can come up through seems of sod. But after well established, I will have it very thick and dense through fertilization. Saying this I would thing that would keep Poa at bay from establishing.

At least that's my strong hope!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah last week or so has been very ugly for bluegrass going into seed. Lots of dead seed stems but the native kbg is in full flush now.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

@rmengel

Surprised that you had "thatch" from the sod. 
My winter yellowing wasnt too bad and I wouldnt say that I had a bunch of thatch.
Mine is looking really darn good. 
The thatch could be some die off that didnt take...

Can you post some pictures or to your journal ? 
I can post pics if mine to offset any negative pictures lol

I'm wondering if shade has somthing to do with it...

I'm loving the consistent look that ive never been able to achieve before.


----------



## aug0211 (Sep 5, 2017)

Looking for info comparing PV to any other elite KBG cultivar.

Can find plenty of marketing info from Scott's - but nothing comparing to other elites. How's it do next to midnight, blueberry, bewitched, etc?

What's disease resistance like? Color? Blade size? Growth rate?

Marketing material says "great" - but no NTEP data to look at for comparisons and can't find any pictures or any info where anyone can compare to other elites.


----------

